# Monitor is blinking really fast when turning on computer.



## orbit317 (Jul 25, 2010)

This problem recently started happening after I updated my nvidia 6800 gt oc's graphic drivers. When I turn on my computer for the day, and then turn on the monitor, the screen is blinking really fast, just as a human would. It doesn't stop until it gets all the way to the desktop and even then it takes a few to stop. Eventually it slows the blinking, and then completely stops. But if I turn my monitor off and leave the computer on, and then later turn on the monitor it starts all over again for a minute or two. I'm not sure why its doing this. Any help is appreciated! Thank you!


My specs:
WinXp 32 bit
AMD 64 3500+
6800 GT OC


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

PC Specs?
Pre-Built Brand & Model Number
Custom Built-Brand & Model of Mobo-CPU-RAM-Hdd-Graphics-PSU.


----------



## orbit317 (Jul 25, 2010)

I built this PC myself a while ago.

Here are the specs.

Monitor: Samsung 21inch 1680x1050 native
CPU: Amd 64 3500+ venice
RAM: OCZ 2gb pc3200
GRFX: Nvidia 6800 GT OC with latest drivers
Mobo: ASUS A8V 939 VIA K8T800 Pro ATX AMD
PSU: ATRIX PSCI-500BLK 500W ATX12V
HDD: Maxtor 200GB


Hopefully I can find out why it's doing it.

Also, after a minute or so the blinking will slow down and eventually stop for the remainder of the time the computer is on.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Your hardware appears to be good quality with the exception of the PSU but your problem doesn't really sound like a power isue.
Do you have all the latest Mobo drivers installed?


----------



## orbit317 (Jul 25, 2010)

Yup have the latest BIOS as well as drivers for almost every part. This just starting happening maybe like a week ago. It started happening right after i installed some new graphic card drivers. I notice it only starts blinking if I leave the monitor off for more than an hour. It seems like something has to warm up because it blinks really fast at first and starts slowing down, and then eventually stops.


----------



## orbit317 (Jul 25, 2010)

I'm still not sure how to fix the problem. The monitor is still doing the blinking. Any other suggestions?


----------



## Sophia.dicosta (Jul 8, 2010)

I think you need to adjust the refresh rate.


----------



## jay-p (Jul 20, 2010)

maybe the monitor is the problem, try to plug it to another monitor..


----------



## orbit317 (Jul 25, 2010)

I'm running 1680x1050 at 60hz refresh rate, i changed it to 59 but nothing helped. i noticed this only happens when i leave the monitor off for more than an hour, it seems like it needs to warm up or something? and i do not have another monitor to try on


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

Sounds like a failing monitor. Simply leave it on all the time, or the obvious, replace it.


----------



## orbit317 (Jul 25, 2010)

I just bought this two years ago! I don't know how it could fail that fast! I need to call samsung i guess. First i'll prob check my video card.


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

I wouldn't expect a video card to cause that type of problem. The easy test would be to simply test the monitor on another PC. 

And you can't use purchase date as a guide to how long an item will last. Yes it should last longer than two years, but even in perfect conditions, lifespans vary. On top of that, you have to consider environment (dust, dirt, smoke) and power conditions (power outages, brown outs, surges, or even just poor quality power)...both can GREATLY impact the lifespan of electronics.


----------



## orbit317 (Jul 25, 2010)

I managed to get video of it. It will go like this in the video but eventually slow down and return to normal.


YouTube - Problem with monitor flashing??


That is just the monitor without the DVI plugin, just the power cable.


----------



## Prophet (Oct 24, 2004)

Well definately the monitor. Im not sure whats causing the backlight to flicker until it's warm but eventually it's going to fail completely. I'd recommend leaving monitor on and keeping the room temp nice and cool.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

is it under warranty,most come with a 3yr warranty


----------

